# No 2nd amendment rights for californians.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope this is not going to be the trend for the rest of the country. We all need to vote for trump and be members of NRA. https://www.yahoo.com/news/court-no-carry-concealed-weapons-public-175139817.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> Hope this is not going to be the trend for the rest of the country. *We all need to vote for trump.* https://www.yahoo.com/news/court-no-carry-concealed-weapons-public-175139817.html


And against any Democrat running for public office. Even if it's for dog catcher.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

This is utterly ridiculous. I understand this is Commie-Fornia we're talking about here but this it total lunacy.
The one that really sticks in my craw is this right here for "good cause": "celebrities who fear for their safety"!! I guess if you're just an average Joe Citizen, you have no reason to fear for your safety. Give me a flippin' break. Chances are way better that the average Joe Citizen will end up being on the receiving end of an armed robbery or caught in the middle of a convenience store holdup just by happenstance, than a "celebrity" being caught up in that situation.. OR is it just that Joe Citizen does not have the right to protect himself, yet the elite few do!

UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would expect nothing different in California, NY or Maryland. All communist protectorates.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

RK, you are absolutely right.
Which is exactly the straw that broke this camel's back, and made me retire from NY to the south!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I was there until 2007 and never realized it was going to get as bad as it has. My main desire at the time was to get out of the 9 months of winter every year. Since coming to SC, my eyes have been opened to just how much individual rights have been eliminated in NYS. All by leftist, socialistic leaning Democraps who are all convinced they know better than everyone else how we should lead our lives. Sad state of affairs for this country, and the real tragedy is that likely the majority of Americans do not even realize this is happening to them. The government dependents don't care, and the rest of us who work and try to pay our bills are so busy just trying to survive that we really don't spend the time in thought to realize what is truly being done by the control freak politicians in this country.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This ruling by the 9th court is just one more example of how little judges know about the English language and about the Bill of Rights. Any states affected by any changes to their shall issue carry laws should just ignore this since it is not a federal matter... it is a state matter. If enough states tell the feds to go straight to hell when this sort of thing is pushed on them, maybe they'll get the message not to mess with those states.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the judge should be in jail and everyone else that is pushing this.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The end is near.....

The major problem we face is the democrats taking control of Congress.......

Also, if the democrats take control of the individual states.... They are biting at the bit in each state to pass so called common sense gun laws........

Our battle is a never ending one.........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> The end is near.....
> 
> The major problem we face is the democrats taking control of Congress.......
> 
> ...


We should then do to them what we did to the British.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> The end is near.....
> 
> The major problem we face is the democrats taking control of Congress.......
> 
> ...


I think we should allow the "anti's" to all emigrate to Canada. That nation seems to be more in line with current socialist thinking than conservative thought. I believe they would all be happier there with no handguns allowed, universal healthcare, etc. plus we should also allow all the illegals to ride along with them.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Amen Brother, Amen!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Livingthedream said:


> Hope this is not going to be the trend for the rest of the country. We all need to vote for trump and be members of NRA. https://www.yahoo.com/news/court-no-carry-concealed-weapons-public-175139817.html


That stupid state. This does not surprise me one bit. :smt076


----------

